# General Business Category > Marketing Forum > [Question] Social Media Marketer?

## Michele65

Hello, I am looking for someone to assist with marketing our products  specifically via Twitter and Pinterest.  Any suggestions please as to where one can find a social media marketing gem to help us get our products moving please?  :Smile:

----------


## Rory

Like so? http://prettyneatprettycool.co.za

Disclaimer: colleague of a school mate

----------


## nms

> Hello, I am looking for someone to assist with marketing our products  specifically via Twitter and Pinterest.  Any suggestions please as to where one can find a social media marketing gem to help us get our products moving please?


I provide a full service that will get you leads.

If I may ask, why Twitter & Pinterest?

Would love to know more about your products and perhaps we can discuss a plan how to market your products.

You can also see what I do here - www.networkmarketingservices.co.za 

Cheers
Bertie

----------


## GertH

Oneclickhere provides great social media marketing packages, they'll also draw up a custom package for you if you require something specific that's not included in their packages.

Have a look here: http://oneclickhere.co.za/social-med...ing-cape-town/

----------


## Kennethgooch

Social media marketing refers to the process of gaining website traffic or attention through social media sites.

Social media has become a platform that is easily accessible with internet access. Increased communication for organizations helps in brand awareness and , improved customer service. Social media serves as a relatively inexpensive platform for organizations to implement marketing campaigns.

Social networking websites allow individuals to interact with one another and build relationships.



Some of the essential laws of Social Media Marketing are-
Law of listening
Law of focus
Law of Quality
Law of compounding

To know more on social media marketing you can link on to-
*URLs removed by admin*
 :Smile:

----------


## Dave A

Ordinarily the above post would be deleted for inappropriate posting of links and the profile itself failing our geographic integrity test. However, there's an opportunity to make a point from the content that is just too good to pass up on -



> Some of the essential laws of Social Media Marketing are-
> Law of listening
> ...


Did you even read the previous posts in this thread?
By your very own standards, what a FAIL!

----------


## GertH

Obviously a bot  :Wink:

----------


## JoeK

> Oneclickhere provides great social media marketing packages, they'll also draw up a custom package for you if you require something specific that's not included in their packages.
> 
> Have a look here: http://oneclickhere.co.za/social-med...ing-cape-town/


R2600 for elementary stuff, hardly a great package. Do they give an indication of the type of social engagement you can expect on your profiles?

----------


## Hannes Botha

I use way2gomarketing...very efficient... not only marketing, but also posting everyday stuff, just to keep your like engaged...

----------


## GertH

> R2600 for elementary stuff, hardly a great package. Do they give an indication of the type of social engagement you can expect on your profiles?


I apologise for the late response, JoeK! The packages are above average for a low price (Do yourself a favor and do some research on what social media services go for nowadays and just FYI, the ones that aren't publicly priced are always overpriced). The packages are aimed at SME's that can't afford to pay tens of thousands each month, however they have worked with big brands as well.

----------


## nathanmiller99

Are you still need that services? If yes we can help you for this.

----------


## southcape

Does social media marketing work? But I suppose that is a silly question. Maybe I should ask how does one use social media so that it is cost effective?

----------


## Justloadit

Maybe the question is - how do I react to social media as a medium for advertising? Do I use social media as a medium when looking for stuff?

I think the answers may be what you are looking for.

----------


## southcape

The answer to that is yes and no. I see businesses jumping in feet first and fading away very quickly. Not sure how useful it is for "finding" what you are looking for. There are a lot of mistakes to be made.

----------


## GertH

If you're looking at social media as a search engine as Justloadit mentioned ("Do I use social media as a medium when looking for stuff?"), then the majority of the social media platforms are in its infant stages. If you compare social media to another medium, I would compare it to traditional T.V. It's more of an "entertainment" medium and users don't pay to use it, which means the users are the product, and businesses pay to reach those users via advertisements.

Southcape, you are 100% in saying that most businesses "fade" away on social media, however, the correct answer in definitely, yes. Social media definitely works, it's the businesses that "fade" away and think all they need to do is setup a profile and post 1 or 2 posts, is the ones who think social media is not one of the best advertising platforms.

----------


## Justloadit

If you have a social media profile, you need some one to man the position on a permanent basis.
As a small business, this is a huge expense.
Corporates can afford the expense, and get mileage from being there. It is more about brand awareness rather then punting a specific product.
How many times on a facebook page can you push the same single item to the masses? You will lose customer interest very quickly, you have to be fresh, offer some form of social media service, and keep punting the brand, which should have a basket of products and services.

----------


## GertH

> If you have a social media profile, you need some one to man the position on a permanent basis.
> As a small business, this is a huge expense.
> Corporates can afford the expense, and get mileage from being there. It is more about brand awareness rather then punting a specific product.
> How many times on a facebook page can you push the same single item to the masses? You will lose customer interest very quickly, you have to be fresh, offer some form of social media service, and keep punting the brand, which should have a basket of products and services.


Correct, hard selling does not work on social media. Social media should be part of your marketing mix and be used to soft sell products/services through thoughtful, entertaining and educational content.

----------


## southcape

Social media is just that. Whereas advertisers and their advertising is not. Can these two very diverse interests share a common platform?

----------


## GertH

> Social media is just that. Whereas advertisers and their advertising is not. Can these two very diverse interests share a common platform?


Oh I think so, however, social media marketing is not just "advertising", it's about providing your audience with valauble content and that should be your first priority and in between all the value that your audience receives, you can easily soft sell products and services. That's the beauty of social media, it's not your common advertising platform, it's a space that allows brands and businesses to build a loyal community of followers and have complete control of what the "vibe" is within that community. 

Look at brands like Tasty - https://www.facebook.com/buzzfeedtasty - an aggregation of short clips of recipes. They are doing an awesome job at providing their 33 million followers with valuable content. 

I just wish more small businesses in South Africa would realize that we are in the 21st century and people have millions of choices as to what digital content they consume, if you have the mindset of an advertiser from the 1960's and shoving your products/services down peoples throats is your only tactic, you won't get far with social media.

----------


## southcape

How would you market portable toilets using social media. Some of us will battle to come up with the sizzle that is needed to drive a campaign?

----------


## thatiand

> If you're looking at social media as a search engine as Justloadit mentioned ("Do I use social media as a medium when looking for stuff?"), then the majority of the social media platforms are in its infant stages. If you compare social media to another medium, I would compare it to traditional T.V. It's more of an "entertainment" medium and users don't pay to use it, which means the users are the product, and businesses pay to reach those users via advertisements.
> 
> Southcape, you are 100% in saying that most businesses "fade" away on social media, however, the correct answer in definitely, yes. Social media definitely works, it's the businesses that "fade" away and think all they need to do is setup a profile and post 1 or 2 posts, is the ones who think social media is not one of the best advertising platforms.


For most local and national businesses the "product" would be a quality targeted customer. Having a profile on social media and posting randomly without a thoroughly developed plan doesn't actually work, I totally agree on that. I don't have the least ambition to become a six-figure corporation, when I use Facebook or Twitter for business, as proposed in some silly marketing ebooks. I have used Buzzigo (http://www.buzzigosocial.com/) for exactly the same online marketing purpose and social media turned out to be the fastest way to attract ready-to-visit prospects to my dental care office, and convert them in to recurring clients.

----------


## southcape

Social media is real time. It’s mostly visual and not the most receptive advertising medium. The market you want to reach, don't really want what you want. That is a tricky brief. And you need to be smart and creative to manage an effective social media marketing campaign.

----------


## erowman

> Social media is real time. It’s mostly visual and not the most receptive advertising medium. The market you want to reach, don't really want what you want. That is a tricky brief. And you need to be smart and creative to manage an effective social media marketing campaign.


Some advice right there

----------


## Sindie Masango

It would be interesting to know more about social media services. I represent job search portal and we are looking for professional SEO and marketing person. Maybe any advices?

Thanks!

----------


## HR Solutions

> It would be interesting to know more about social media services. I represent job search portal and we are looking for professional SEO and marketing person. Maybe any advices?
> 
> Thanks!



You are a recruitment online portal - Are you looking for a client of yours ?

----------

Sindie Masango (06-Jun-16)

----------


## Sindie Masango

HR Solutions, no, not for client. We need specialist to take care of our portal, incl. SEO, FB, Linkedin.

----------


## Kathy50

You can use ,Hootsuit or Buffer as a social media tools instead of those third party companies,where you can monitor you Social media activities.

----------

